# Looking for a single layer very hydrophobic coating.



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

As I'm a hobbyist keeping the car indoors for 24hours isn't viable. Nor can I afford to have a coating professionally applied. I've used coatings at home myself and had very good results. 

Due to this I'm looking for a nano coating that is a single layer system only. Not interested in multi layer systems or top coats, tried a few and don't want to do it again. 

So what's the most hydrophobic single layer system?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Gyeon cancoat


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Tac system moonlight is worth consideration or any other offering fron TS.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Sonax Polymer Net Shield is ridiculously hydrophobic and cheap. Lasts about 6 months. If you want to go ceramic, the most hydrophobic product I've seen is Feynlab Top Coat.

In a paste product, the most hydrophobic I've used is Wowo's Nanocoat. It's also very durable. 

Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I am not a fan of aerosol cans but net shield looks to be an interesting product.

A Sonax video states it is ready to go once you have buffed off excess product.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd say Sonax PNS too for the same reasons as above.


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Kamikaze ism coating .


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Just to confirm, I'm only looking for proper nano coatings, not products like moonlight or PNS, I already have and use these. 

I've already used products like gtechniq C1 the original formula before it required a top coat, CSL and EXO v2, migliore strata coating, TAC Systems Quartz power. 

I have the latest Carpro CQUK and gliss v1 to try but won't be used until I get a car in a garage.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

One of my cars stays outside and I've got Fusso coat on it.
You don't get much more hydrophobic than that, but if you want nano I don't know what to suggest.

I gave up with nano stuff after being soooo disappointed with water spotting from Gtechniq EXOv2.

Polish Angel Master sealant and Fusso are my mainstays atm. 

But good luck :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

James_R said:


> One of my cars stays outside and I've got Fusso coat on it.
> You don't get much more hydrophobic than that, but if you want nano I don't know what to suggest.
> 
> I gave up with nano stuff after being soooo disappointed with water spotting from Gtechniq EXOv2.
> ...


I've used EXO V2 and didn't suffer from water spots but some some did. It was very easy to apply, but still needs 2 coats. And although it gives extremely good water behaviour it isn't strictly a proper nano coating.

I have considered just using a top coat products like this but they don't offer the same resistance to marring and swirls that I'd like


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Another shout for Sonax Netshield.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

I’d check out Fenylab Ceramic Light if I was you. 

12+ months (claimed) durability, stupidly easy to apply and remove, and nice and hydrophobic too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Yellow Dave said:


> Just to confirm, I'm only looking for proper nano coatings, not products like moonlight or PNS, I already have and use these.
> 
> I've already used products like gtechniq C1 the original formula before it required a top coat, CSL and EXO v2, migliore strata coating, TAC Systems Quartz power.
> 
> I have the latest Carpro CQUK and gliss v1 to try but won't be used until I get a car in a garage.


Define "nano coating"


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> Define "nano coating"


chocolate-covered wafer bar, comes as a pair or sometimes 4

Advertised with the tag line, take a break!

Ceramic. Nano. Silica. Si02. Unicorns tears. Secret sauce. Belly button fluff. Something that bonds at a molecular level

What it is not is Sonax polymer net shield or TAC Systems moonlight. These are sealant based toppers for the base coatings to aid in water spot protection, but works very well as stand alone sealants.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Yellow Dave said:


> chocolate-covered wafer bar, comes as a pair or sometimes 4
> 
> Advertised with the tag line, take a break!
> 
> ...


So you have just proved you have no idea what a "nano coating" is :lol:

Good luck in your search for unicorn tears


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Stop complicating...moonlight needs 4h of cure time, cancoat needs 2h. You can aplly them outside with great results. You dont need a garage for this.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

SONAX - Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT and it's cheap as chips from ECP might not be quite as durable as netshield but water behaviour is nuts. It's on the Mrs 500 at the moment that lives outside and is bearing up to the winter weather very well


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I already own TAC moonlight, and both sonax aerosols. They are not a ceramic coating. They are not comparable to the likes of gtechniq C1, Carpro CQUK Etc. 

I want, and will buying buying a single layer ceramic coating to apply to my car when the weather turns. I would appreciate opinions on ceramic coatings like the new gyeon products.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

So what you want then is a ceramic coating that has the shortest cure time?

You and me both brother.

There seems to be an abundance of products with nano in the name.


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Optimum gloss coat? I'm sure I watched a video somewhere where they said it's good to go drive as soon as its buffed off.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

DavieB said:


> Optimum gloss coat? I'm sure I watched a video somewhere where they said it's good to go drive as soon as its buffed off.


Its after 1h, but it will need a week to fully harden.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> I already own TAC moonlight, and both sonax aerosols.
> 
> They are not a ceramic coating. They are not comparable to the likes of gtechniq C1, Carpro CQUK Etc.


True they are not comparable to full blown ceramic which have 90+% Sio2 in them, but Can coat has about 10% Sio2 and Moonlight is 25% Sio2 so they are ceramic coatings just.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

90+% Sio2, 25% Sio2 and 10% Sio2. Where are these figures coming from that determines whether a product is a ceramic coating or not please?


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

How about the offering from Pyramid car care?


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

jonnyw59 said:


> How about the offering from Pyramid car care?


I did ask them how SIO2 was in them but did not get a reply.

On a seperate note regarding SIO2, isnt the hardness of SIO2 around 7H? As I thought it as the Silicon Carbide ceramics that were 9H


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Cure time I can deal with a single layer to get it started. Having to wait a few hours and apply a second topper and in some cases 2x layers of a topper then allowing that time to cure becomes difficult. Hence the want for a single layer system. 

Will look into the optinum gloss coat. And know nothing of the pyramid range so will do some research.


----------



## Loach (May 23, 2015)

CQUK is the best single coat top tier hydrophobic coating I've tested. I'd skip Gliss V1, I haven't tested Gliss V2 out yet but CQUK doesn't need it or Reload. Even if exposed to elements shortly after applying, unless it's a total rain dump it should still cure effectively.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Tacsystems have topcoat 1.0 and today Also 2.0. I use topcoat 1.0. They hold very well our country weather condition, which is much harder, than yours. No waterspot, beading is first class Also sheeting. Hold strong prewashes really well.


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

Yellow Dave said:


> As I'm a hobbyist keeping the car indoors for 24hours isn't viable. Nor can I afford to have a coating professionally applied. I've used coatings at home myself and had very good results.
> 
> Due to this I'm looking for a nano coating that is a single layer system only. Not interested in multi layer systems or top coats, tried a few and don't want to do it again.
> 
> So what's the most hydrophobic single layer system?


Most coatings require a 12-24 hour curing window. Some have issues with even condensation if they sit out too soon. I have experienced this with CanCoat myself. It definitely took a hit after sitting outside overnight in the dew.



Yellow Dave said:


> Just to confirm, I'm only looking for proper nano coatings, not products like moonlight or PNS, I already have and use these.
> 
> I've already used products like gtechniq C1 the original formula before it required a top coat, CSL and EXO v2, migliore strata coating, TAC Systems Quartz power.
> 
> I have the latest Carpro CQUK and gliss v1 to try but won't be used until I get a car in a garage.


CQUK 3.0 is a good coating. Although a second layer is recommended one will be fine if only one layer is applied. The wait time between layers is 45-60 min. So by the time you go around the car you can add the second layer from the place you originally started.

Gliss needs to be applied 4 hours after the last coat of CQUK 3.0.



Yellow Dave said:


> I already own TAC moonlight, and both sonax aerosols. They are not a ceramic coating. They are not comparable to the likes of gtechniq C1, Carpro CQUK Etc.
> 
> I want, and will buying buying a single layer ceramic coating to apply to my car when the weather turns. I would appreciate opinions on ceramic coatings like the new gyeon products.


As someone mentioned you have the option to use Optimum Gloss Coat. I will post my thoughts on that in a few. I never used it but Gyeon Pure but that is a one layer coating. CQUK 3.0 which you already own can be applied with one layer and be fine.

Gyeon CanCoat can also be applied as a one layer coating. It is a pretty impressive coating given it's 6-9 month claimed durability. Really great product. The benefit is that you can apply another coat down the road at any time.

Crystal Serum Light is another coating that only requires one layer. It may not be as hydrophobic as CQUK but it is still an overall nice coating. It also looks good too.



DavieB said:


> Optimum gloss coat? I'm sure I watched a video somewhere where they said it's good to go drive as soon as its buffed off.


You are correct. Optimum Gloss Coat is a one layer coating. It's biggest pro is it's ease of use. The downside at least in my experience is that it is not that durable and does not last the guaranteed two year claim. One year is more like it. I have had Gyeon CanCoat last over a year and perform better than Gloss Coat.

It is also humidity cured and can be exposed to the elements after 1 hour and topped with opti-seal 1 hour later to protect it while it cures over the next 7 days.



A&J said:


> True they are not comparable to full blown ceramic which have 90+% Sio2 in them, but Can coat has about 10% Sio2 and Moonlight is 25% Sio2 so they are ceramic coatings just.


I have read posts from a member on another forum that the Gyeon rep mentioned that CanCoat is closer to about 30% SiO2.



Loach said:


> CQUK is the best single coat top tier hydrophobic coating I've tested. I'd skip Gliss V1, I haven't tested Gliss V2 out yet but CQUK doesn't need it or Reload. Even if exposed to elements shortly after applying, unless it's a total rain dump it should still cure effectively.


You are right that CQUK is a good coating. CQUK 3.0 has been impressive to me at 7 months on my personal car. I would agree that it does not need a topper. The only time I would use Reload is if CQUK was going to be exposed to rain sooner than later.

Also topping it with Gliss although not needed does add some slickness that CQUK 3.0 lacks. The tacky feeling of CQUK 3.0 is a lot better than CQUK 2.0.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

DavieB said:


> Optimum gloss coat? I'm sure I watched a video somewhere where they said it's good to go drive as soon as its buffed off.


+1, easiest coating to apply and cures in an hour, not sure about drive as soon 
as its buffed off.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Have you looked at coating farm ceramic, grew options for single layer, quick dry/cure , 9h ,1 year at least.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Not a company or product I'm aware of but will take a look. Thanks.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

James_R said:


> One of my cars stays outside and I've got Fusso coat on it.
> You don't get much more hydrophobic than that, but if you want nano I don't know what to suggest.
> 
> I gave up with nano stuff after being soooo disappointed with water spotting from Gtechniq EXOv2.
> ...


With you on this,

Not tried the polish angel master sealant yet but will as already purchased, have however used the Polish Angel Cosmic V2 which is TI02 and SI02 and sold as a glass coating and has a lovely topper High gloss which does bead very well, curing time IIRC 3.5 hrs when used with cosmic spritz and invincible primer (both primer and spritz speed the cure), used it outside with nice results and no problems and the best finish achieved yet using glass coatings, very easy to use and maintain.
Oh and no water spotting issues.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

neil b said:


> Kamikaze ism coating .


This. One of Kamikaze's strengths is self cleaning/hydrophobics. ISM is single layer, leftovers are the best trim coating around.

2 birds, one stone.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

budgetplan1 said:


> This. One of Kamikaze's strengths is self cleaning/hydrophobics. ISM is single layer, leftovers are the best trim coating around.
> 
> 2 birds, one stone.


Not used anything kamikaze other than their sponge!

Is it worth the money? Ultimate finish have it listed at £120. Can't see I've seen much in the way of negative comments about their coatings.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> Not used anything kamikaze other than their sponge!
> 
> Is it worth the money? Ultimate finish have it listed at £120. Can't see I've seen much in the way of negative comments about their coatings.


What did you opt for in the end mate?


----------



## Proppashine (Jun 24, 2019)

Gtechniq crystal serum


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> I have the latest Carpro CQUK and gliss v1 to try but won't be used until I get a car in a garage.


CQUK contains three different types of siloxane / silane in it, predominantly an amino functional one (aminoalkoxydimethylpolysiloxane), and the balance of the three is to provide durability + slickness + hydrophobicity.

From what I'm aware of it's the lesser amount of the Heptadecafluorodecyltrimethoxysilane that boosts the hydrophobicity.

As long as you stick with one of the big brands, where they've spent the time and have the R&D to get it right, there's not much in it.

Exo and Gliss just have differently balanced siloxane's with a focus on those with the hydrophobicity (aminopropyl I believe).


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

CQ lite is nice and easy to work with.


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

dodo juice future armour. 

After using a few spray sealants this is by far my fav and the beading/sheeting properties are unreal.

it's also super cheap and very versatile.


----------



## ivan_ch (Jun 23, 2019)

Gyeon CanCoat, and then every 2-3 month Gyeon WetCoat.


----------



## kalifornia1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Nanolex sishield is the easiest in my opinion!


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I can't praise Wowo's Crystal sealant highly enough. Great longevity very hydrophobic at 30mph the water has gone :lol:


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Derek Mc said:


> I can't praise Wowo's Crystal sealant highly enough. Great longevity very hydrophobic at 30mph the water has gone


This. Great product and multi use. Although currently have tac systems moonlight on mine and it's very good.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Proppashine said:


> Gtechniq crystal serum


Crystal Serum doesn't bead... the product on top (Exo) is the hydrophobic layer.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

atbalfour said:


> Crystal Serum doesn't bead... the product on top (Exo) is the hydrophobic layer.


From my experience CSL beads and sheets superbly!


----------

